# gehl 5640 vs cat 246b



## bullit340 (Oct 25, 2005)

which one would you guys prefer and why? I don't know much about the gehl skids


gehl 5640 which is a 2 speed machine with pilot controls

cat 246b single speed with cat pilot controls


they are both low hr machines comperable in power and size and price. Actually the gehl is priced slightly better, but is it worth it to pay a little more for the cat and not get the two speed. Gehl is as is and cat has 6 mo warranty.


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

bullit340;617226 said:


> which one would you guys prefer and why? I don't know much about the gehl skids
> 
> gehl 5640 which is a 2 speed machine with pilot controls
> 
> ...


I would choose the CAT... Great, quality machines... The 2-speed would be nice, though...


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Only gehls I have run had t bar controls. The machines ran great but did not like how you had to twist your rist on the controls. The 246b is also a machine that I frequently run and it nice to. I think you will like the 2spd machine the most. I know I would for snow use.


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

Pilot controls on the Gehl are basically like the Case. I operated a couple while looking at them and liked them. It would take some getting used to though. I felt the Gehl was a nice machine and usually cheaper. Cheaper resale, but if buying used then you are already buying cheaper and the resale won't hurt you as much. The controls were a bit touchy for me, but I am used to hand and foot old school control. I didn't check every manufacturer, but the Gehl 6640's I was looking at were the fastest in either speed that I found. Over 13mph. Impressive. For snow, I would certainly go with the 2 speed. For a name or long term resale value I would look at CAT. I wouldn't buy without the 2 speed though.


----------



## snowandgo (Oct 26, 2008)

Gehl pilots are the same as CAT.

How many hours on each?

I'd go with Gehl for ease of service, cheaper parts. The 40 series is a comfortable machine and that two-speed option will make you wonder how you ever lived without.

Without looking, I believe the 5640 is bigger than the 246 as well.

I've owned 3 Gehls over the years and operated a few more. Never found one I didn't like. 1800 hrs. without a problem, and then it was an occasional hose or operator error.

I have my reason for liking Gehl, but I'm not one of those guys who thinks everything else is junk.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

snowandgo;617389 said:


> Gehl pilots are the same as CAT.
> 
> .


X 2


----------



## big pusher (Sep 9, 2008)

I have 2 cat skid loaders and love them. However if I had to pick between a single speed and a 2 speed without question I would pick the 2 speed.


----------



## bullit340 (Oct 25, 2005)

I checked out the Gehl today and while it was a good deal and super clean machine it had those t bar steering levers. It would take some time to get used to that and I really didn't like them. So I am going to pass on the Gehl. 

The only reason I am considering the single speed cat is cause I can get it at a great price. I cant seem to find any really low hour two speed cats as of yet. But the chase is still on


----------



## Danscapes (Jan 12, 2008)

I used to work for a landscaper that used nothing but Gehl's and they are pieces of junk. He had one in the yard to load mulch and gravel and the thing was always breaking drive chains. Like the saying goes, you get what you pay for.


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

The newer Gehl's are a lot different then the older ones. Their t bar style controls I have not used, but I understand they are not very desireable. Newer ones are totally redesigned bottom end. Not sure about long term durability, but something like 25% less moving parts then the old. Hand and foot or pilot controls are the way to go with them. For what it is worth, I have 2 Bobcats, but in the future I will not rule out Gehl as I really liked them when looking for the S220 I just purchased.


----------



## snowandgo (Oct 26, 2008)

I work mine hard and have never broken anything in the drivetrain, or liftarms for that matter. I did break a tilt cylinder because of repeated contact stress, but that is operator error.

When you have repeated failures, the cause of failure is probably not getting fixed. No matter the brand, if you don't take care of your machine, it will eventually break. 

I also think my new 5640 seems beefier than my older 5635.


----------



## Dlongerman (Nov 6, 2008)

gehl's in my opinion are much better i love the Tbar... they are similar to CAT controls


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

isnt that what pilot controls are based on


----------



## zigzag82 (Oct 5, 2008)

I have run gehl;s 7810 for years and loved it. The pilot controls and grate. most gehl's also have ride controle that helps if you are driving from diveway to diveway.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Dlongerman;626995 said:


> gehl's in my opinion are much better i love the Tbar... they are similar to CAT controls


I ran one at my friends grandpas cabin. They aren't like Cat controls I don't know how anyone could run one all day. My wrists wouldn't be able to hack it.


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

Nichols- They have 3 options on the newer ones. Hand/foot, t-bar, and Case style pilot controls if I am correct. Never ran one with the t-bars but I hear they are not ergonomically friendly.


----------



## treeman06 (Sep 26, 2006)

have run nothing but gehls, i think t bar is the way to go, we use the controls 8 hours a day and we dont get sore wrists, the newer models are really easy to move, mechanically sound, and i have always thought that your response time is quicker with your hands than with your feet. but with everything you are most comfortable with what you are used to.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

i thought the t bar pattern was the same as Cat pilot control and was the t bar original to the gehl?

and when they say pilot controls are they not all the same pattern


----------



## snowandgo (Oct 26, 2008)

Joysticks can be either CAT or Case setup. 

The really old Gehls had T-bars, but I know Mustang used them too. I don't know who started it.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

snowandgo;628529 said:


> Joysticks can be either CAT or Case setup.
> 
> The really old Gehls had T-bars, but I know Mustang used them too. I don't know who started it.


i thought gehl always had 2 t bars

i grew up on a mustang with the t bar between your legs


----------



## snowandgo (Oct 26, 2008)

Yeah, Mustang--one Tbar for steering and still pedals for the bucket.

I had a 2600 Gehl (probably about a 1980) and it had 2 Tbars between your legs, no pedals. Harder to get in and out than the controls on the side, but I was young then.


----------

